# Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (Clippers with #1!)



## qross1fan

Tie-breaker was broken, we have the third best chance at the first overall pick:



Here is our roster situation going into the 2009 NBA Draft.

CE: Marcus Camby(7.65), Chris Kaman(10.4), DeAndre Jordan(.736)
PF: Zach Randolph(16.0), 
SF: Al Thornton(1.9), Ricky Davis(2.48)
SG: Eric Gordon(2.82), Mardy Collins(1.8)
PG: Baron Davis(12.15), Mike Taylor(.736)
Unrestricted Free Agents: Brian Skinner, Fred Jones, Ricky Davis(Player Option)
Restricted Free Agents: Alex Acker(Team Option), Steve Novak

One would assume that Novak will be back and Davis is going to pick up his option, but that still doesn't change the fact SF is our weakest position with the inconsistent play of Al Thornton, who has recently turned into a ballhog. 

Top 10 Prospects (No Order):
Blake Griffin - PF out of Oklahoma. 
Greg Monroe - PF out of Georgetown.
Brandon Jennings - PG from Roma.
Earl Clark - SF from Louisville.
Hasheem Thabeet - CE from UConn.
Jeff Teague - G from Wake Forest. 
Johnny Flynn - G from Syracuse.
Jordan Hill - PF from Arizona.
Craig Brackins - PF from Iowa State.
Demar Derozen - G/F from USC.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

Trade Kaman for a SF then draft Thabeet.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

Thabeet needs to add weight really bad. He also needs some offensive moves. His potential is through the roof however and if he can add a couple posts moves and some muscle he will be a great one.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

Draft Rubio, in my opinion he's got the potential to be great. Imagine the tandem of Rubio & Gordon in the backcourt, 10 years from now, they'd both still be in their primes and clipper legends!

No SF? No problem, draft a project SF in the 2nd round, trade a package of Thornton with Baron/Kaman/Camby to get a rock solid SF.... lol... Maggette anyone? (Aren't we really missing those 22 points on 14 attempts these days?) Considering the cost savings mode the league has gotten into, there should also be some great value in free agency.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*



matador1238 said:


> Trade Kaman for a SF then draft Thabeet.


I agree if we could switch Kaman for Butler/Wallace, maybe even Jefferson, but Thabeet? No thanks. I'd prefer Monroe. I just see Monroe being a much better player. 



leidout said:


> Draft Rubio, in my opinion he's got the potential to be great. Imagine the tandem of Rubio & Gordon in the backcourt, 10 years from now, they'd both still be in their primes and clipper legends!
> 
> No SF? No problem, draft a project SF in the 2nd round, trade a package of Thornton with Baron/Kaman/Camby to get a rock solid SF.... lol... Maggette anyone? (Aren't we really missing those 22 points on 14 attempts these days?) Considering the cost savings mode the league has gotten into, there should also be some great value in free agency.


Rubio might have the potential, but with Baron, drafting a PG won't help out since he won't get much burn. Not to mention, I really like Mike backing up Baron. I'd love to draft Harden though and have a 3-guard rotation that will work great.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*



qross1fan said:


> Rubio might have the potential, but with Baron, drafting a PG won't help out since he won't get much burn. Not to mention, I really like Mike backing up Baron. I'd love to draft Harden though and have a 3-guard rotation that will work great.


I don't expect Baron to last on this team beyond summer. And given his performance, i don't see who would even want him here anymore.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*



leidout said:


> I don't expect Baron to last on this team beyond summer. And given his performance, i don't see who would even want him here anymore.


But who is willing to take his contract? I doubt anyone would with his atrocious play this year. I'd rather have Mike/Mardy/Eric handle the point from now on and give Baron the Marbury/Tinsley treatment. 

Hmm, I wonder if a Baron/Thornton for Tinsley/Marquis Daniels(or Dun Jr)/2nd rounder swap could be possible.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*



qross1fan said:


> But who is willing to take his contract? I doubt anyone would with his atrocious play this year. I'd rather have Mike/Mardy/Eric handle the point from now on and give Baron the Marbury/Tinsley treatment.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if a Baron/Thornton for Tinsley/Marquis Daniels(or Dun Jr)/2nd rounder swap could be possible.


Exactly, i don't even wanna see his "bruised" *** on the court anymore. Sit him for the next 4 years for all i care. He's more of a negative than a positive for the team. Indiana makes perfect sense, Tinsley/Dunleavy for Baron/Thornton makes too much sense to ever happen. But besides that, I'm sure there's another team willing to give Baron a shot, Dallas/Houston/Atlanta will all be needing a new PG and we won't get fair value, but it doesn't really matter at this point.

Mike Taylor is a great backup guard, but i don't feel comfortable having him as the starting PG outside of injury situations. Mardy Collins, he tries i guess. And Gordon should have SG locked up for as many years as he likes, moving him to PG just leaves us with another gap. That's why Rubio makes a lot of sense, 3 young talented guards as our back court.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

If we end up with #1, and the Thunder end up with #5, I'd talk to them about a #1 + Thornton, Sofo Rights, Cash for #5, #25(Spurs 1st), 2010 Phoenix first and Jeff Green.

Thunder take hometown boy Blake Griffin, we take Earl Clark and his Louisville team mate Terrence Williams, allowing with adding a potential lottery pick in Phoenix. Not to mention upgrading from Thornton to Green is huge.



leidout said:


> Exactly, i don't even wanna see his "bruised" *** on the court anymore. Sit him for the next 4 years for all i care. He's more of a negative than a positive for the team. Indiana makes perfect sense, Tinsley/Dunleavy for Baron/Thornton makes too much sense to ever happen. But besides that, I'm sure there's another team willing to give Baron a shot, Dallas/Houston/Atlanta will all be needing a new PG and we won't get fair value, but it doesn't really matter at this point.


I don't think Cuban is going to take on a contract in this economy. Houston could be a possibility, but I believe they are happy with Lowry/Brooks. 

Toronto could be a possibility, as can Sacramento if they want to get a vet PG to try to quickly compete. Knicks in 2010 might if they don't get someone they want, or try to add a D'Antoni type PG. I'd take Udrih/crap contract for Baron as well.



> Mike Taylor is a great backup guard, but i don't feel comfortable having him as the starting PG outside of injury situations. Mardy Collins, he tries i guess. And Gordon should have SG locked up for as many years as he likes, moving him to PG just leaves us with another gap. That's why Rubio makes a lot of sense, 3 young talented guards as our back court.


I agree, but I was talking about the remainder of the season. Mike is going to be a good defensive guard, and his floater is sweet. Rubio, if he declares, is going to have a damn expensive buyout, which is why I believe he won't declare for another season.

If we do dump Baron, I'm hoping we could get a 2nd rounder and take AJ Price. I have a lot of confidence in him.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

How about Kaman to Chicago for Brad Miller(Expiring) and #13. We take Clark at #7 and DeJuan Blair at #13.


----------



## HB

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

If you dont pick Griffin with that number 1 pick you will regret it down the line. We are talking Lebron James type athleticism for a PF, they are very rare players, very rare.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

Not sure what to think about the Clippers and the draft. Technically all the positions are filled with guys that should get many minutes, however the team right now sucks. When the Clippers end up with a high pick they have either trade the pick and another player for a better player or trade one or two teams to get playing time for the rookie. For instance there is no time for Griffin, he is the clear number 1 right now but with Kaman, Randolph, and Camby he just doesn't fit unless there are some big moves. I don't know what the Clippers are doing to do but I am intrigued.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

Need shouldn't play a factor if you're picking high. You take the best talent and somehow clear the way for them. Especially, since it's not like a lot of your roster are mainstays.


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*

take the best talent available...I really like the Jeff Green idea, also what if we can some how trade Zach for a draft pick and and an expiring...I believe if we actually stay healthy and finally get a leader who can put in place everyone (Mobley come back) we can be legit, plus I really like Deandre


----------



## qross1fan

*Clippers Lose Tie-Breaker*

RealGM



> Five ties among teams that finished the 2008-09 NBA regular season with identical records were broken today through random drawings to help determine the order of selection for the 2009 NBA Draft, which will be held on Thursday, June 25 at The WaMu Theater at Madison Square Garden in New York City.
> 
> The drawings were conducted earlier today in New York City at the Board of Governors meeting by Stu Jackson, NBA Executive Vice President, Basketball Operations.
> 
> The results of the drawings:
> 
> --Washington (19-63) won a tiebreaker with the Los Angeles Clippers
> --Minnesota (24-58) won a tiebreaker with Memphis
> --Milwaukee (34-48) won a tiebreaker with New Jersey
> --Chicago (41-41) won a tiebreaker with Philadelphia
> --Portland (54-28) won a tiebreaker with Denver and San Antonio; San Antonio then won a tiebreaker with Denver


What a shocker.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers Lose Tie-Breaker*

we've still got a good shot at #1, and there should be some good talent left wherever the clips end up.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers Lose Tie-Breaker*



leidout said:


> we've still got a good shot at #1, and there should be some good talent left wherever the clips end up.


Yeah, mainly if Wall declares. I haven't paid much attention to whether or not he is going ot, but if he does, we'll be in a solid position.

Also, it isn't very likely that the top team gets the #1 pick, and I feel confident that we have the best shot, unless Stern decides to go 2 years in a row by giving the hometown team their hero(Rose last year, Griffin this?(


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread*










We are ready for the Draft Lottery!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Draft lottery time! This is the one and only thing we can all count on every year as Clippers fans, hopefully this year we'll get just a bit of luck and have a shot at landing Mr. Blake. Let's do this!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Best of luck in the draft lottery!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Well, as long as they don't get screwed and fall out of the top four they'll at least end up with Thabeet or Hill, after that though it gets pretty dicey.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Holy crap, looks pretty good!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Clips/Thunder/Grizz in top 3...


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

The Kings got screwed


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Come please please please let us have either 1 or 2


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Yes!!!


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

WOooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo..................Blake Griffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

WHOO-HOO!!! Welcome to Los Angeles Blake Griffin! Man, I haven't been this excited since 1988!!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Something FINALLY goes our way! This is going to be an awesome young team!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Congratulations, Clippers fans!


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Woah.....finally....I want to cry!!


----------



## BobbyDigital32

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Hell yeah!


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Now lets hope Griffin will sign with us. He doesnt look too happy.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

OMG OMG OMG OMG WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

I love his demeanor, very Duncan-like.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Time to trade two of the following: Kaman, Randolph, and Camby.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

I'm ecstatic!!!! Finally us Clipper fans get to know what it feels like to win it all! Haha, in all seriousness, I hope Blake does better than I personally think he will. 









"Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go







"


----------



## Cris

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*



matador1238 said:


> Now lets hope Griffin will sign with us. He doesnt look too happy.



That's what I said... 

Congrats on your quest to replace your former #1 overall pick.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

OMG....this actually happened to the Clippers. There is no possible way Dumleavy can screw this one up.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

This offseason is going to be very interesting, wow. I am still in disbelief, I can't believe the Clippers got #1.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*



matador1238 said:


> Now lets hope Griffin will sign with us. He doesnt look too happy.


I dont think we're going to have any problems with BG signing.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Trade Camby's expiring contract, trade Zach, trade Kaman, trade Baron Davis....and build the team around Griffin


----------



## BobbyDigital32

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*

Who was that guy repping the Clips at the lottery? I've never seen him before. How long has he been with the Clipper orginization?


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*



BobbyDigital32 said:


> Who was that guy repping the Clips at the lottery? I've never seen him before. How long has he been with the Clipper orginization?


Andy Roeser, VP of the Clips


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread (LOTTERY TIME!)*



matador1238 said:


> Trade Camby's expiring contract, trade Zach, trade Kaman, trade Baron Davis....and build the team around Griffin


I agree, trade all the old guys and go young. 


:champagne:


----------



## Showtime87

Griffin will sign, this isn't going to be a Danny Ferry situation. Besides, David Stern I don't think would allow something like that to happen in today's NBA. If you want the privilege of playing in his league, you'll do it by his rules, and that means absolutely no public defamation of any franchise.


----------



## matador1238

put the Bucks and Grizzles on the phone...they might take Zach off us.


----------



## RhettO

I came out of lurking to show my delight.


----------



## Weasel

matador1238 said:


> put the Bucks and Grizzles on the phone...they might take Zach off us.


Add Bulls being interested in Kaman and plenty of teams being interested in Camby. Clippers probably won't get much value for either Kaman or Randolph due to their contracts but who cares Clippers got GRIFFIN!!!


----------



## matador1238

No. 1 pick...the Los Angeles Clippers select......Hasheem Thabeet.....


----------



## Showtime87

I don't think you get too anxious to give away either Kaman or Randolph, but Camby should be moved for certain. It would be very interesting to see how Kaman and Griffin mesh as a C/PF combo. Kaman is still much too young to give up on, so I think initiating talks for Randolph would make the most sense.


----------



## Showtime87

matador1238 said:


> No. 1 pick...the Los Angeles Clippers select......Hasheem Thabeet.....


It almost happened with Okafor, but I don't think there's any chance of the Clipps screwing this one up. That is, of course unless Al Davis purchases the team within the next month - then ALL bets are off. That crazy SOB would probably draft Eric Devendorf!


----------



## qross1fan

I would personally deal Kaman first, nothing has changed. Camby is an expiring, and Z-Bo just has 2 years left. We can live with another 2 seasons of Randolph, but since Kaman is rumored to have chronic foot problems, I don't want 4 more years of him.


----------



## HB

Pick Griffin and dont think twice about it.


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> I would personally deal Kaman first, nothing has changed. Camby is an expiring, and Z-Bo just has 2 years left. We can live with another 2 seasons of Randolph, but since Kaman is rumored to have chronic foot problems, I don't want 4 more years of him.


That's the one issue that would change my mind. If his injuries were diagnosed as degenerative or chronic, then it's definitely time to deal him. Heck, I was forgetting the fact that this team has a possible star center in the making who stepped up big time as a 20 year-old rookie. By the time he's 23, Jordan could easily be a top-5 NBA center. Okay, you've convinced me Q - maybe trading the Kaveman while he still has value and perceived upside would be a wise move.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman, Ricky Davis, Al Thornton to the Atlanta Hawks for S&T Marvin Williams, Flip Murray and the rights to Eric Maynor .


----------



## BobbyDigital32

Imagine the dunk fest with DeAndre Jordan and Blake Griffin on the floor at the same time.


----------



## matador1238

trade Z Bo for Vince Carter and put him at the 3.


----------



## Free Arsenal

YEAH, I knew being a Clipper fan would pay out! Didn't I tell everyone not to lose hope? That everything would be fine?

(LoL)

:champagne:


----------



## matador1238

Felton + Diaw for Z Bo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Congrats on winning the lottery :cheers:


----------



## shaunliv

*Clippers get the #1 pick!!!!*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2009/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-090519

I just bought my season tickets after the Clippers won the #1 pick! 

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't blow this golden opportunity by not drafting Griffin!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Assuming the Clippers draft Griffin...what do they do then?

They've got a glut of big men with Randolph, Kaman and Camby.

I would think they'll try to deal Randolph, but who in their right mind would take him? Maybe Memphis would take him for Milicic and Buckner? That would only be if they decided to draft Rubio, though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Weasel said:


> Add Bulls being interested in Kaman and plenty of teams being interested in Camby. Clippers probably won't get much value for either Kaman or Randolph due to their contracts but who cares Clippers got GRIFFIN!!!


That's another possibility - some trade involving some combination of Miller, Deng and Tim Thomas.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

I guess Kaman has a trade kicker. Camby will probably be the one to go.


----------



## leidout

Woo, finally we won something this year! Blake Griffin should be great!

But yeah, we should trade with Memphis/Oklahoma and try to get their pick (i'm dreaming!) or more likely snag Conley/Westbrook since they're likely to pick Rubio.

Imagine our starting lineup in a couple of years....!!!

PG: Westbrook/Conley
SG: Gordon
SF: Thornton
PF: Griffin
C: Jordan


----------



## shaunliv

according to truehoop, the Clippers not only won the 1st pick, they won the 2nd pick as well...read:

"The Clippers didn't just win th first pick. They won the second pick too! The first four ball combination was 5, 3, 6, 10. Bingo. Clippers get the top pick. The second combination was 5, 6, 3, 4. Also the Clippers! The balls were placed back in the machine for a do-over, which went to the Grizzlies. I don't know what the chances are of this happening (the Clippers had about a 17% chance each of getting the first and second picks) but it has to be about as likely as a power outage, which as I'll explain would have been a lot more fun."


----------



## Damian Necronamous

leidout said:


> Woo, finally we won something this year! Blake Griffin should be great!
> 
> But yeah, we should trade with Memphis/Oklahoma and try to get their pick (i'm dreaming!) or more likely snag Conley/Westbrook since they're likely to pick Rubio.
> 
> Imagine our starting lineup in a couple of years....!!!
> 
> PG: Westbrook/Conley
> SG: Gordon
> SF: Thornton
> PF: Griffin
> C: Jordan


If Rubio dropped to the Thunder, they would take him and eventually start Westbrook at the 2. He's developing the shot and the defense to play off of the ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

BobbyDigital32 said:


> I guess Kaman has a trade kicker. Camby will probably be the one to go.


You can bet that San Antonio will be interested in Camby. If it simply comes down to getting rid of someone, LA may be temped by an offer of Bonner and Oberto or Bonner and K. Thomas.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-nba-lottery20-2009may20,0,5679790.story



> "Clearly, we're taking Blake Griffin," Clippers General Manager and Coach Mike Dunleavy said in a telephone interview from Barcelona, Spain.
> 
> "This guy is the No. 1 pick. We're extremely excited. He's the guy."


----------



## afobisme

there are rumors that the clippers might just pick rubio... which, if true, would show how dumb they are when they could be just trading their #1 pick with some other team.


----------



## leidout

Damian Necronamous said:


> You can bet that San Antonio will be interested in Camby. If it simply comes down to getting rid of someone, LA may be temped by an offer of Bonner and Oberto or Bonner and K. Thomas.


Bonner and Hill would work fine :champagne:


----------



## qross1fan

afobisme said:


> there are rumors that the clippers might just pick rubio... which, if true, would show how dumb they are when they could be just trading their #1 pick with some other team.


Post right before yours contradicts that. I doubt we do anything else.


----------



## afobisme

yeah, that's good then. i read they were considering ricky rubio on espn or realgm (i forget). if they take griffin, they're going to be really logjammed at the pf/c position.


----------



## Ben

Congratulations on the #1 pick guys! 

I remember this time last year as a Miami fan, it's all very exciting. I think Griffin is your clear-cut number 1 pick. However, that leaves you in a dilemma about your PF/C's already at the team, what do you do?


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-nba-lottery20-2009may20,0,5679790.story
> "Clearly, we're taking Blake Griffin," Clippers General Manager and Coach *Mike Dunleavy said in a telephone interview from Barcelona, Spain*.
> 
> "This guy is the No. 1 pick. We're extremely excited. He's the guy."





afobisme said:


> there are rumors that the clippers might just pick rubio... which, if true, would show how dumb they are when they could be just trading their #1 pick with some other team.





qross1fan said:


> Post right before yours contradicts that. I doubt we do anything else.


well, why the hell is dunleavy in spain in the first place???? isn't that where rubio is????


very interesting.....


----------



## RhettO

bootstrenf said:


> well, why the hell is dunleavy in spain in the first place???? isn't that where rubio is????
> 
> 
> very interesting.....


The article says "Dunleavy, who was in Spain to scout guard Ricky Rubio..."

This was before he knew they were getting the #1 pick, though.


----------



## The Krakken

Damian Necronamous said:


> That's another possibility - some trade involving some combination of Miller, Deng and Tim Thomas.



I doubt it. A little more than that, and They can get Bosh/Amare.


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> well, why the hell is dunleavy in spain in the first place???? isn't that where rubio is????
> 
> 
> very interesting.....


Well, we were originally slated to get the #3 pick before the lottery was actually performed. But it all changes now that we've got #1, and can you really blame him for staying in Spain a little longer on the company's dime? :champagne:


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


> well, why the hell is dunleavy in spain in the first place???? isn't that where rubio is????
> 
> 
> very interesting.....


Why shouldn't he be? He has been in Spain for about a week now I believe, and I doubt anyone was banking on us winning the lottery, so Dunleavy covered all his bases by scouting Rubio as much as he could, and I also believe he got a look at Sofoklis. 

But let's not act like we won't trade. Thunder or Memphis might be willing to overpay. Gay + Gasol + #2 for #1 + Kaman could be considerable.


----------



## DANNY

*Dunleavy: We're Taking Griffin*

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59279/20090520/dunleavy_were_taking_griffin/



> On Wednesday, the Clippers strategically placed pictures of Griffin on their Web site to advertise ticket sales for next season.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59287/20090520/clippers_begin_using_griffin_to_sell_tickets/

looks like the clips will take blake griffin #1 for sure. thats good news.

only thing left to do is trade zach randolph and build this team around EG and griffin


----------



## qross1fan

So, anyone think we should do anything but take Sofo?


----------



## qross1fan

*Blake Griffin No. 1 Pick is Not Given*



> CHICAGO (AP)—Blake Griffin showed up in an orange, black and white sweatsuit. For the record, he insisted there was no Clippers jersey underneath it.
> 
> In fact, the All-American forward from Oklahoma still wasn’t quite ready to sign a mortgage in Los Angeles or declare himself the NBA’s No. 1 pick. He’ll wait for commissioner David Stern to make that announcement on June 25, even if the Clippers indicated it’s really not necessary.
> 
> “I’m planning it as if I don’t know right now, which I don’t,” said Griffin, who was in Chicago on Thursday for the NBA draft combine. “I’m not going to guarantee anything. I’m going through it just like everybody else is.”
> 
> Well, not exactly.
> 
> While some players are facing a long line of workouts and interviews the next few weeks, Griffin said he’s only scheduled to visit the Clippers next week. And he wasn’t sure he would meet with any teams while in Chicago.


More In Link


----------



## qross1fan

> As you know, Blake Griffin worked out for the Clippers today at their practice facility in Playa Vista. Afterward, both Griffin and Mike Dunleavy spoke extensively about the workout about how things might look with Griffin in a Clippers uniform. Here's the transcript of both interviews...


Link to Transcript


----------



## qross1fan

*Blake Griffin* Its official!

Oh man, I was still nervous we would've taken Rubio to be honest, glad we didn't.


----------



## qross1fan

> Today marked the third in the Clippers' 25 years in Los Angeles that the team owned the first overall pick in the NBA Draft. There was no hesitation, no consternation, no deliberation this time. They didn’t need the league allowed five minutes to decide. Head Coach and General Manager Mike Dunleavy immediately barked into the hot-line phone to New York : "BLAKE GRIFFIN."
> It took the league the full five minutes to announce the pick to a nationwide TV audience, but the local draft room was filled with smiles and handshakes.
> When Commissioner David Stern announced the pick on ESPN, the Clipper Draft room erupted in happy applause. The coach immediately went on the air on ESPN and then moved downstairs to address the local media. He was clearly anxious to get back upstairs where he hoped his day’s work was not over.
> The team would love to acquire a later pick in the first round. It was clear the ballclub was not in a "Salary Dump" mode. They turned down more than one opportunity to give up a salary without getting substantial basketball help in return.
> But this is now official, the consensus College Player of the Year from Oklahoma will be a Clipper. No. 1 in the land has reason to be surprised. Some say this is a one-man draft. While that may be something of an over statement, but Griffin is the one sure thing in the 2009 Draft.
> Blake Griffin will be in Los Angeles on Monday to greet the media.
> The team was headquartered in the sparkling new Training Center in Playa Vista. A large throng of media was clustered downstairs on the basketball court while the upstairs conference room was packed with the team’s brain-trust headed by team President Andy Roeser, Dunleavy, his top aide Neil Olshey and his full basketball staff. Club owner Donald T. Sterling and his family were on hand in addition to the Clipper training and medical staff.
> The TV cameras were whining away when it was time for Dunleavy to announce his pick. It is a vision that will serve this team well for many years to come.


Ralph Lawler


----------

